

Ask HN: Is there such thing as a bounce rate that's "too low"? - hoop

I have a fairly low traffic site that I blog on relatively infrequently. I've seen plenty of literature talking about bounce rates being too high, but I haven't seen any literature about bounce rates being too low. Is there such a thing?<p>The other possibility is that my bounce rate just isn't "correct," although I don't have any idea as to why this might be.<p>According to Google analytics, my bounce rate over the past month is less than 1% with just under 1,400 visits. The average time spent on my site weighs in at just over 1 minute and 10 seconds. I make a couple pennies a week via AdSense.
======
SergeDavid
I doubt it is bad, actually I think it is pretty good!

~~~
hoop
Thanks! I'm definitely not complaining, but it's a complete 180 since up until
February my bounce rate floated between 80 and 100%

I had made some REALLY significant changes around that time, and the drop
could be attributed to any and all of them.

Some changes I made: \- Migrated from Posterous to WordPress \- New theme (on
account of the migration) \- Changed URLs (but kept 301 Redirects in place so
links wouldn't break)

